# Any one got approved/denied for Spring 2015 PE application?



## Irqvet (Oct 16, 2014)

Has Any one got approved/denied for Spring 2015 PE application?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 16, 2014)

correct me if I'm wrong but they don't issue the approval of the applications until the previous exam has been administered.


----------



## aggieman_09 (Oct 28, 2014)

> Mine was approved last week


----------



## hsilva (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine was approved Nov. 14th and I didn't get my application in until the day before the deadline. Figured I wouldn't find out until December so early approval was a welcome surprise.


----------



## John QPE (Nov 19, 2014)

I go before the MD Board on Monday


----------



## malfurious (Nov 19, 2014)

Received the postcard today from the California Board... Approved to take the exam in Spring 2015!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but they don't issue the approval of the applications until the previous exam has been administered.






aggieman_09 said:


> > Mine was approved last week






malfurious said:


> Received the postcard today from the California Board... Approved to take the exam in Spring 2015!




Since no one else is saying it....you're wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2014)

cupojoe PE said:


> Since no one else is saying it....you're wrong.




who, me?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Nov 20, 2014)

depends on what state board youre applying to sit for the PE Exam, most state will open once the results are out. But anyways, good luck and congrats to those that were approved.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my letter from MD on Friday .... good to go for April! Excited because this was a little more than just a formality for me, since my degree is not in Engineering ..... got approved using 20+ years experience, FE, and a bunch of the CE classes that "really matter in the real world."


----------



## Jilloham (Dec 9, 2014)

I just received my approval today (F5 paid off) to sit for the PE inTexas April, 2015. Yeah!!!!! Take that Washington (that is no longer waiving the FE)


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jilloham said:


> I just received my approval today (F5 paid off) to sit for the PE inTexas April, 2015. Yeah!!!!! Take that Washington (that is no longer waiving the FE)


Congrats!


----------



## caley89 (Dec 9, 2014)

I haven't heard anything and my coworker who sent her stuff in at the same time got her first postcard last week. Now I'm freaking out that I forgot to stamp my envelopes or something. I'm in CA. Is there anyway to contact them? They said not to call or email but what happens if we forgot to stamp our envelopes and something is wrong with our app?


----------



## Blue 8 (Dec 11, 2014)

John Q said:


> Got my letter from MD on Friday .... good to go for April! Excited because this was a little more than just a formality for me, since my degree is not in Engineering ..... got approved using 20+ years experience, FE, and a bunch of the CE classes that "really matter in the real world."


Congrats! That's huge. The Maryland app wasn't too bad but I'm sure getting the experience proof was time consuming.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 11, 2014)

mkallerud said:


> I haven't heard anything and my coworker who sent her stuff in at the same time got her first postcard last week. Now I'm freaking out that I forgot to stamp my envelopes or something. I'm in CA. Is there anyway to contact them? They said not to call or email but what happens if we forgot to stamp our envelopes and something is wrong with our app?


I contacted someone from the CA board when I was trying to figure out what was required for comity. They were really helpful. I didn't get the impression I was disqualified for calling at all... 

Seriously though, if you're concerned, call but keep in mind that your app might not have been the next one on the pile after your coworker...


----------



## Kovz (Dec 16, 2014)

I received my letter from Ohio State board yesterday... I am approved to sit for the PE in April '15 exam!


----------



## salsill (Dec 16, 2014)

I am still waiting for mine in Texas. Everything has been received.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jan 9, 2015)

I had to send in some supplemental information to the PA state board before Christmas, they received it, but still no approval to sit for the April Exam. I'm starting to get worried since NCEES registration deadline just over a month away. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 9, 2015)

My state hasn't posted the application for the April 2015 exam yet. They still have the October 2014 exam application posted. But, I think the application deadline for the April exam was January 1. I can't get a call back from the board.


----------



## yellowtiger (Jan 17, 2015)

I received the approval notice from the California board yesterday. I'll sit in the 2015 Spring PE exam.


----------



## joy21 (Jan 19, 2015)

When did you receive your first postcard?

I got the first post card on Jan. 2nd (stamped on Dec. 29th) but I am still waiting for the approval from CA board.

It has been 3 weeks for now. Are they normally taking this long?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jan 19, 2015)

Well still waiting here in PA.....I'm wondering if the PA delay in issuing results from the October Exam is also affecting/delaying their application review and approval cycle?

One Month and counting to NCEES exam registration deadline and I'm worried that all the studying I've done to date will not be used until October if I don't get approval soon!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the April 2015 application to be posted. Or at least a call back from the board.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)

There's always October...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> There's always October...


That's what I'm expecting at this point.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)

All kidding aside, hopefully not


----------



## yellowtiger (Jan 19, 2015)

joy21 said:


> When did you receive your first postcard?
> 
> I got the first post card on Jan. 2nd (stamped on Dec. 29th) but I am still waiting for the approval from CA board.
> 
> It has been 3 weeks for now. Are they normally taking this long?


I received my first postcard about three weeks ago. It was stamped on Dec. 23rd. My second postcard was stamped on Jan. 14th.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jan 28, 2015)

Woohoo, I got the approval letter today from the PA board to sit for the exam! I registered with NCEES for the ME-Thermal/Fluid exam...now just waiting for PCS to send me the in for to schedule and pay the registration fees....although reading my statement now, waiting to be sent a bill seems to be a weird thing to celebrate


----------



## humner (Jan 29, 2015)

I get turned down by New York all the time. I only have 27 years experience. However, because I don't have a 4 year ABET education, I get punished. Funny how those who I have worked with and were able to utilize their experience, were permitted to take the exam. I will be sitting in Vermont with other NYS potential PE's.


----------



## CU07 (Jan 29, 2015)

humner said:


> I get turned down by New York all the time. I only have 27 years experience. However, because I don't have a 4 year ABET education, I get punished. Funny how those who I have worked with and were able to utilize their experience, were permitted to take the exam. I will be sitting in Vermont with other NYS potential PE's.




http://www.op.nysed.gov/prof/pels/pelic.htm#credits

NYS only requires 12 years of work experience to site for the PE without any college degrees. If you have an associate degree in anything not directly related to engineering, you need 11 years of work experience. If you have a bachelor degree not related to engineering or an associate degree related to engineering or technology, you need 10 years of work experience. A bachelor degree in science, you need 9 years. A bachelor degree in architecture or technology, 8 years. A non-ABET accredited bachelor degree in engineering or an accredited bachelor degree in engineering technology, 6 years. An ABET-accredited bachelor degree in engineering, 4 years.

You don't say that your 27 years of experience are in engineering, but assuming they are, you should be more than eligible in NYS. I know people that had several years of experience thrown out by the Board because they didn't like the applicant's description of them so I hope that isn't the case with you.


----------



## Blue 8 (Jan 29, 2015)

Approved in MD. Good to go. Well with the registration part.


----------



## humner (Feb 2, 2015)

engineering science degree. 27 years experience in engineering. NYS is trying to do away with the 12 year experience allowance.


----------



## CU07 (Feb 2, 2015)

humner said:


> engineering science degree. 27 years experience in engineering. NYS is trying to do away with the 12 year experience allowance.




It sounds like you would get at least 2 years of education credit so you'd need 10 years of experience. Other than problems with your application, I don't see why they would deny you. They may be thinking of changing the education requirements, but the current licensure requirements under the state education law would allow for you to be licensed.

You could look into getting an NCEES record established and using that to apply if NYS has rejected your experience in the past.


----------



## humner (Feb 2, 2015)

you get 3 years experience for the degree in NY. I have already been accepted in Vermont. Something is not Kosher. I have designed hundreds of structures, have designed hundreds of private septic systems, presently I have finished up on upgrading a wastewater collection system for the City of NY and have most of the design done for upgrading another with the beginnings of another wastewater collection system. It is NY. I certainly hope it is not about politics.


----------



## joy21 (Feb 4, 2015)

yellowtiger said:


> joy21 said:
> 
> 
> > When did you receive your first postcard?
> ...




Thank you for your reply, yellowtiger.

I got approved by CA board yesterday.

They asked me to send additional document, otherwise it could have been approved a week or two ago, I think.


----------

